# Austin Stevens new book: The Last Snake Man



## E.Crassus (Jul 20, 2006)

This was bought to my attention from all the threads about him visiting bristol, I never even knew he had a book or was planning one.
What im about to say may get me flamed but theres something I need to say.
The title being "The Last Snake Man" seems a bit disrespectful to Steve Irwin from my point of view.
Its a clever title but in my opinion a bit disrespectful.
I may be being a bit sensitive but Steve Irwin was a massive idol of mine and I would hate to think that people are forgetting him allready, especially fellow herpetologists. 
I hope im wrong and that its just a clever title but thats how I read it


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

IS he calling himself the LAST SNAKE MAN????

Sorry im a bit confused...


----------



## E.Crassus (Jul 20, 2006)

sparkle said:


> IS he calling himself the LAST SNAKE MAN????
> 
> Sorry im a bit confused...


Thats how i read it.
just seems a bit disrepectful to me as Steve Irwin will never be forgotten.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

hmm thats a bit of a weird title... noone is THE LAST SNAKE MAN... is the book about him>>>

if so then calling it that is a tad arrogant ??

there wil be many others interested in snakes.. but I agree it seems a tad disrespectful of Steve irwin.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Surely Steve Irwin was considered more than just a snake man?
I dont know of Austin stevens dealing with other animals or anywhere near as many as Steve Irwin did. Besides if Steve is dead then its true.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Steve Irwin was surely more of a croc man ?

He was certainly far more passionate about crocs than he was snakes... but I am not a huge fan of either of them.


----------



## masticophis (Jan 14, 2007)

I believe its partly because he was called the snakeman from an early age.

Also much as I did like Erwin, the fact that (I'm pretty sure about this), he said that no one should keep reptiles as pets, they should only be in the wild or a zoo. Well this did strike me as a bit narrow minded, ok great if your family owns a zoo but if not then your chance of getting close to any of the animals you are fascinated with is pretty low.

Mike


----------



## E.Crassus (Jul 20, 2006)

masticophis said:


> I believe its partly because he was called the snakeman from an early age.


Ah, I did not know this, a relevant point.
however maybe "The snake man" would of been better?


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

I agree waht ur saying but steve was more of a all rounded animal lover and he didnt just care about snakes and also if he did just care about snakes techinacly he would be the last cus he is dead so he is kinda the last...


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

sahunk said:


> I agree waht ur saying but steve was more of a all rounded animal lover and he didnt just care about snakes and also if he did just care about snakes techinacly he would be the last cus he is dead so he is kinda the last...


What about Mark O Shea?


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Authors dont always title their books or articles.
He certainly doesnt come across as arrogant.
But yes I too was a little perplexed about the title, maybe we could enquire about that in the interview he is doing for Reptile care magazine.

_If anyone has any questions they would like to put to Mr Stevens please feel free to email/pm them to me. We might be able to include some of them in our interview questions. Add your name too, then we can put names to questions in the magazine. We are aiming to add this to vol 4 issue 4_


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I must admit I had never heard of Austin Stevens but when I first saw it I thought "What's the six million dollar guy got to do with snakes"
I'm dyslexic you see and read it wrong. ( Steve Austin was the six million dollar guy )
So, can someone tell me who he is and what he has been doing, that I have missed completly.
Maybe someone could PM me!
And please don't say buy the book to find out.
Nothing against the guy just don't know who he is ( maybe I sould get out more  )
Stephen.


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

steve austin rocks, just got the series two dvds lol


----------



## Alans_Reptiles (Jun 2, 2007)

austin stevin has worked with many more animlas than snakes the african hunting dog and the desert elephant but i like that he conentrates onsnakes as there are not enough publicity about snakes expept for ppl dissing them as nasty agressive killers 
and just a point austin stevins started out as one of us a humble herptoculturist


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

he got nick named the "slangman" or the snakeman, by the afrikaaners (spell?) that he was on border patrols with back in his days with the army out in africa.. 

(guess who has been reading the book!) 

many of them were more scared of the reptiles, than interested, and austin used to catch and keep some of the local reptiles on base, doing talks and demonstrations with them, as well as being shot at by the enemy quite a bit!

he got nicknamed "the snakeman" as a result, and the tag has stuck, he lives out in africa still now, and you can feel the love he has for the country in the text..

have to say, a really nice guy, not at all stuck up his arse like some "writers" can be.. he was just an enthusiastic about belting upstairs to see a ferret that came up with dave, as he was with everything else. i must admit before i went i thought he would be a bit up himself, but, have to say i was honestly shocked at how far from the truth that was!

nice guy, good book.. stunning pics..

N


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

well having met the guy i would say that he is not at all arrogant or disrespectful to anyone,maybe you should meet him first before getting uppity about the title of his book??
regards gaz


----------



## E.Crassus (Jul 20, 2006)

gaz said:


> well having met the guy i would say that he is not at all arrogant or disrespectful to anyone,maybe you should meet him first before getting uppity about the title of his book??
> regards gaz


Im not getting "uppity" as you put it.
Just a mere query thats all, I doubt he even came up with the title of the book himself.
Im not saying hes an arrogant guy, im sure hes very genuine and truly cares about the animals he works with.
Just how I read the title of the book (probably not created by him) made me think it could of been a mark of disrespect.
But as long as he is genuine and means no disrespect then its fine.
This thread wasnt meant to turn into a debate, just putting my views across really.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

gaz said:


> well having met the guy i would say that he is not at all arrogant or disrespectful to anyone,maybe you should meet him first before getting uppity about the title of his book??
> regards gaz


ooh missus! Dont get uppity now Gaz!


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Snakebreeder/Stephen
Austin Stephens has his own television series I think channel 5 are running it ( it was on at 11:30 on channel 5 on Saturday down here).


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

It must be something we don't get in the North East.
Mind you I don't see much TV anyway.
Thanks for the info, I'll try keep an eye out for his work.
Stephen.


----------



## bluetongued (Apr 25, 2007)

I dragged my son with me so as not to look to keen...got in the que........had the book signed and had photo taken.........as we were walking away David (my son) says fairly loud......'WHEN ARE WE GOING TO SEE AUSTIN POWERS'!!!!!!!!........Not sure if he heard.....but I was giggling all the way home......Yea Baby!!!

btw...I have made him get rid of the silly hair cut now...bribed him with a ps2 game!!

Showed my family the picture and some thought he was a girl...and my gran said he was a bit of alright!!!...she is 84!!!

How old is he do you think..I reckon he is older than he looks but looks really young!!!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

he's 57 i think..

and is she thought that (your nan), show her the pics of him in the first chapter!

N


----------



## martyn (Jun 5, 2007)

Austin Stevens. What a joke, can't stand these people ya see on tv these days. His shows just seem so script. I don't watch his shows much but i remember the one about him trying to find out which snake bit Cleopatra. Personally i would have looked in an encylcopedia to find that one out, its easier.

Makes ya really appreciate steve irwin.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i never heard of him until i got here. i never watch snake shows very often. most are just so basic. same stuff all the time usually. i do like seeing some herping trips and have watched irwin a few times. i liked when he came to america and went herping. i liked seeing him get all excited about places i've been to. we have some good stuff here. but i respect irwin.


----------



## mcald (May 8, 2007)

masticophis said:


> I believe its partly because he was called the snakeman from an early age.
> 
> Also much as I did like Erwin, the fact that (I'm pretty sure about this), he said that no one should keep reptiles as pets, they should only be in the wild or a zoo. Well this did strike me as a bit narrow minded, ok great if your family owns a zoo but if not then your chance of getting close to any of the animals you are fascinated with is pretty low.
> 
> Mike


Agree, If his daughter can keep a corn what difference is there to us keeping one? And didn't he keep a pet scrup python at 6 years old? I still think he is great though!


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

leptophis said:


> steve austin rocks, just got the series two dvds lol


Sorry bud.... but that is actually *VERY* sad


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

oh, i've seen that guy before! isn't he the one who tries to stick a camera into the face of a king cobra and stuff? no offence to any of his fans but i've seen him do some truly idiotic things with the hot snakes, if it's the same guy. if i'm right, he's been a bad example at times. i'm not nit picking but even I, would'nt take some of those chances:lol2:


----------

